# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  خلاف الفقهاء في مسألة الرجوع عن الإقرار .

## المحرر

خلاف الفقهاء في مسألة الرجوع عن الإقرار 

الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده . أما بعد :
فهذا جزء في الكلام عن مسألة الرجوع عن الإقرار ، وهي من المسائل التي وقع فيها الخلاف قديماً وحديثاً ، ودرئت بها كثيرٌ من الحدود ، ولم أجد – حسب اطلاعي [1] – من حرَّرَ أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة ، وخرَّج الأحاديث الواردة في الباب مما دفعني إلى جَمْعِ هذا الجزء ، واللهَ أسأل أن يوفقني فيه إلى الصواب .[/font]
الرجوع عن الإقرار فيه عِدَّةُ مسائل :
المسألة الأولى : الرجوع عن الإقرار في الحدود .
المسألة الثانية : الرجوع عن الإقرار في التعازير .
المسألة الثالثة : الرجوع عن الإقرار في حقوق الآدميين .
فأما المسألة الأولى وهي : الرجوع عن الإقرار في الحدود . 
صورة المسألة : إذا أقرَّ إنسان بالتهمة الموجهة إليه بعد أن قبض عليه إما تلبساً بها تامة أو غير تامة ، دون أن يثبت ذلك ببينةٍ ( الشهود ) ، أو يأتي تائباً يريد التطهير . [2]
فقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على أقوال :
القول الأول : أن رجوع المُقِرِّ عن إقراره غير مقبولٍ في الحدود مطلقاً ، ويقام عليه الحدُّ بناءً على إقراره الأول ، وهذا هو المروي عن ابن أبي ليلى [3] ، وسعيد بن جبير[4] ، والحسن البصري [5] ، وهو قولٌ للإمام أحمد [6] ، 

واختار هذا القول : داود بن علي[7] ، وابن حزمٍ [8] ، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية[9] ، وتلميذه ابن القيم [10] ، وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز [11] ، والعلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين [12] – رحمهم الله – .
أدلتهم :
الدليل الأول : أنَّه وردَ في حديث ماعزٍ – رضي الله عنه – في الصحيحين وغيرهما أنه هرب عندما رُجِمَ ومع ذلك تَبِعَهُ الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم – ورجموه حتى مات ؛ فلم يُنْكِر عليهم النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – [13] .
يرد عليه : 
أنه قد ورد في بعض الروايات : أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال للصحابة : " هلا تركتموه يتوب ، فيتوب الله عليه " [14] .
يجاب عن إيرادهم :
1 – بأنَّ هذه الزيادة : لا تصح ، وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك في الملحق الخاص بطرق هذه الزيادة والحكم عليها .
2 – على التسليم بصحة هذه الزيادة : فإنَّ هروب ماعزٍ – رضي الله عنه – لا يدلُّ على رجوعه عن إقراره ؛ بل قد يكون رجع عن طلبه إقامة الحد ويكتفي بتوبته ، ولهذا قال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – " هلا تركتموه يتوب ، فيتوب الله عليه " ولم يقل : هلا تركتموه يرجع عن إقراره .
3 – أنَّ قولكم : ( يتوب ) دليلٌ على أنه ارتكب ما أقرَّ به ؛ لأن التوبة لا تكون إلا من ذنب – وهو هنا : الزنا – فلا نترك إقامة حدٍّ لاحتمالات قد تثبت أو لا تثبت ، و " إقامة حدٍّ من حدود الله خير من مطر أربعين ليلة في بلاد الله " [15] .
4 – أنه جاء في بعض روايات الحديث ما يوضح المعنى من فوله " هلا تركتموه ... " ففي حديث جابر قال في آخره : " فهلا تركتموه ، وجئتموني به " ليستثبتَ رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – منه ؛ فأما لترك الحدِّ فلا [16] .
وهذا فهمُ صحابيٍ ممن حضر الحادثة ، وفهمه مقدمٌ على فَهْمِ غيره !
5 – أنه لو قُبِلَ رجوعه للزم قاتله من الصحابة ديته ، كونه قُتِلَ بغيرِ حقٍّ ، أو لوداه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من عند نفسه .
يرد على الجواب الأخير : أنه إنما لم يجب دية ماعز على الذين قتلوه بعد هربه لأمور منها : أن هربه ليس صريحاً في رجوعه عن إقراره ، أو أنَّ هذا الحكم لم ينزل بَعْدُ .
يجاب عنه : بأنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – لا يمكن أن يترك دمه يضيع هَدْرَاً ؛ فلو كان الصحابة معذورين لوداه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من عنده ؛ كما في حديث القسامة .

الدليل الثاني : أنَّ الله – سبحانه وتعالى – قال في كتابه : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله ولو على أنفسكم " [ النساء : 135 ] فإذا شَهِدَ على نفسه بالزنا فقد صدق عليه وصف الزاني ، وقد قال تعالى : " الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كلَّ واحدٍ منهما مائة جلدة " [ النور : 2 ] فكيف نرفع هذا الحكم الذي أمرَ اللهُ به معلقاً على وصفٍ ثبتَ بإقرار من اتصف به ؟! فإذا ثبت الوصف ثبت الحدُّ .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ هذا الدليل والاستدلال عامٌ ، والذي تفيده بعض روايات حديث ماعز خاصٌ في المسألة ، والخاص مقدم على العام .
يجاب عن إيرادهم :
بما تقدمت الإجابة به في الدليل الأول ، 
ويضاف هنا : أنَّ دلالة العام هنا صحيحة غير مدخولة بخلاف دلالة ما ذكرتموه من الخاص ؛ فيبقى العام على عمومه حتى يتبين خلافه .

الدليل الثالث : أنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال لأنيس – رضي الله عنه – : " واغد يا أنيس إلى امرأة هذا ، فإن اعترفت فارجمها " ولم يقل له : ما لم ترجع ، ولا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ احتمال رجوعها عن إقرارها ضعيف ، كما أنَّه قد يكون هذا الحكم مما استقر علمه عند الصحابة فلا حاجة إلى تكراره .
يجاب عن إيرادهم :
1 – رجوع المقر عن إقراره عندما يرى شدة الألم واردٌ جداً ؛ بل كثيرٌ من الناس يرجع عن إقراره بعد علمه بالحكم المترتب على جريمته التي قام بها ؛ فضلاً عن إحساسه بالألم = فالرجوع عن الإقرار احتمال كبير وارد على كلِّ قضية ثبتت بإقرار .
2 – أنَّ ادعاء أنَّ هذا الحكم مما استقر علمه عند الصحابة يحتاج إلى إثبات أمورٍ كثيرة : إثبات أنَّ هذا هو حكم الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في مثل هذه الحادثة ، ثم إثبات تقدم هذا الحكم على حديث أنيس ، ثم إثبات أنَّ هذا الحكم مما قد شاع واشتهر بين الصحابة . ودون ذلك خرط القتاد !

الدليل الرابع : أننا لو قبلنا مجرد رجوع المقرِّ عن إقراره لَمَا أُقيم حدٌّ في الدنيا ، لأن كلَّ من يعرف أنه سيحد سيرجع عن إقراره إلا مَنْ صَدَقَ في توبته وأراد تطهير نفسه من الذنب .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ هذا أثرٌ للقول الثاني ، وهذا الأثر المترتب على القول الثاني في مقابلِ نصٍّ ؛ وحكم الله ورسوله مقدم على هذه التعليلات والأقيسة العقلية المضنونة .
يجاب عن إيرادهم :
1 – بما تقدمت الإجابة به في الدليل الأول ,
2 – أنَّ هذا أثرٌ للقول الذي تقولون به – بعد أن تبين لنا ضعف الدليل الذي تستدلون به – وإذا كان القول يؤدي إلى باطل أو يؤدي إلى ما يخالف المقاصد الشرعية = فهو مردودٌ ، دالٌّ على ضعف هذا القول . 

الدليل الخامس : أنَّ الحدَّ حقٌ وجبَ بإقراره ؛ فلم يُقبل منه الرجوع كسائر الحقوق .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ حقوق العباد مبنيةٌ على المشاحة والضيق ؛ بخلاف حقوق الله فهي مبنية على المسامحة .
يجاب عن إيرادهم :
أنَّ هذا يوقع القائل به في تناقضٍ – تُنَزَّهُ عنه الشريعة – وذلك : بما لو أُدُّعِيَ على شخصٍ بالسرقة ؛ فأقر السارق ثم أنكر – وليس هناك دليل سوى إقراره – أوجبتم عليه دفع المال المسروق إلى صاحبه لإقراره الأول ، وأسقطتم عنه الحدَّ لإنكاره الأخير ؛ وهذا تناقض ! فإما أن يُثْبَتَ الحد مع المال المسروق أو يسقطان !

القول الثاني : أنَّ رجوع المقر عن إقراره في الحدود مقبولٌ مطلقاً سواء قبل الحكم أو بعده أو عند تنفيذه ، وهذا هو قول الحنفية [17]، والمالكية في المشهور عنهم [18] ، والشافعية [19] ، والحنابلة [20] ، وهو اختيار الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم [21].
أدلتهم :
الدليل الأول : ما ورد في بعض روايات حديث ماعزٍ – رضي الله عنه – أنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال للصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم – لمَّا تبعوا ماعزاً : " هلا تركتموه يتوب ، فيتوب الله عليه " ، وقد قال ابن عبد البر في التمهيد ( 12 / 113 ) : ثبت من حديث أبي هريرة ، وجابر ، ونعيم بن هزال ، ونصر بن دهر وغيرهم .
وجه الاستدلال : أنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – جعل الهرب الدال على الرجوع مسقطاً للحدِّ ؛ فسقوطه بالرجوع الصريح أولى .
يرد عليه :
1 – بأنَّ هذه الزيادة الصواب أنها : لا تصح ، وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك في الملحق الخاص بطرق هذه الزيادة والحكم عليها .
2 – على التسليم بصحة هذه الزيادة : فإنَّ هروب ماعزٍ – رضي الله عنه – لا يدلُّ على رجوعه عن إقراره ؛ بل قد يكون رجع عن طلبه إقامة الحد ويكتفي بتوبته ، ولهذا قال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – " هلا تركتموه يتوب ، فيتوب الله عليه " ولم يقل : هلا تركتموه يرجع عن إقراره .
3 – أنَّ قولكم : ( يتوب ) دليلٌ على أنه ارتكب ما أقرَّ به ؛ لأن التوبة لا تكون إلا من ذنب – وهو هنا : الزنا – فلا نترك إقامة حدٍّ لاحتمالات قد تثبت أو لا تثبت ، وإقامة الحدود في الأرض أمرها عظيم .
4 – أنه لو قُبِلَ رجوعه للزم قاتله من الصحابة ديته ، كونه قُتِلَ بغيرِ حقٍّ ، أو لوداه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من عند نفسه .
يرد على الجواب الأخير : أنه إنما لم يجب دية ماعز على الذين قتلوه بعد هربه لأمور منها : أن هربه ليس صريحاً في رجوعه عن إقراره ، أو أنَّ هذا الحكم لم ينزل بَعْدُ .
يجاب عنه : بأنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – لا يمكن أن يترك دمه يضيع هَدْرَاً ؛ فلو كان الصحابة معذورين لوداه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من عنده ؛ كما في حديث القسامة .

الدليل الثاني : ما ورد عن بُريدة – رضي الله عنه – أنه قال : كنَّا – أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – نتحدث أنَّ الغامدية وماعز بن مالك لو رجعا عن اعترفهما . أو قال : لو لم يرجعا بعد اعترافهما لم يطلبهما ، وإنما رجمهما عند الرابعة [22] .
يرد عليه : 
1 – أنَّ هذا الحديث ضعيف لا يصح .
2 – أنَّ هذا الحديث لو صحَّ : فهو خاصٌ بمن أقبل تائباً ويريد أن يعرف ما يجب عليه ، لا فيمن يقبض عليه متلبساً بجرمه أو دلت على ارتكابه لهذا الجريمة قرائن أَدَّت إلى اعترافه .
3 – أنَّ الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – له مقامات ؛ كمقام النبوة ، ومقام الحاكم ، ومقام المفتي ... فلعله لم يُرِد أنْ يجعل نفسه في مقام الحاكم في ذلك الوقت ، وإنما في مقام المفتي والمُعَلِّم .

الدليل الثالث : أنَّ أبا أمية المخزومي ذكر : أنَّ رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أُتِيَ بلصٍّ ، فاعترف اعترافاً ، ولم يوجد معه المتاع . فقال رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – : " ما إخالك سرقت " . قال : بلى . ثم قال : " ما أخالك سرقت " . قال : بلى . فأمر به فقطع . فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – : " قل : أستغفر الله ، وأتوب إليه " . قال : أستغفر الله ، وأتوب إليه . قال : " اللهم تب عليه " مرتين [23] .
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا الحديث لا يصح .
2 – يحتمل أنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – شكَّ في كونه سارقاً حقيقةً ، وخاصةً أنه لم يظهر هناك أي قرينة تدل على سرقته من وجود المتاع ونحو ذلك . 

الدليل الرابع : أنَّ هذا القول هو ما كان يقضي به الخلفاء الراشدون ، وقد قال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – : " عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي " [24] ، وقد ورد عنهم ما يلي :
أ – ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه ( 18919 ) : عن ابن جريج قال : سمعت عطاء يقول : كان من مضى يؤتى أحدهم بالسارق فيقول : أسرقت ؟ قل : لا ! أسرقت قل : لا ! علمي أنه سمى أبا بكر وعمر .
وأخبرني : أن علياً أُتِيَ بسارقين معهما سرقتهما ، فخرج فضرب الناس بالدِّرَّة حتى تفرقوا عنهما ولم يدع بهما ، ولم يسأل عنهما . [25]
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا الأثر لا يصح .
2 – على فرض التسليم بصحته : فليس فيه أنَّ هذا السارق أقرَّ بسرقته ، وإنما الذي يظهر أنَّ هذا قبض عليه متلبساً بالجريمة أو اشتبه في كونه سارقاً ؛ فهذا دليل على جواز تلقين المتهم الحجة لا على جواز الرجوع عن الإقرار .

ب – ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28579 ) قال : حدثنا محمد بن بكر ، عن ابن جريج ، عن عكرمة بن خالد قال : أُتِيَ عمر بسارق قد اعترف . فقال عمر : إني لأرى يدَ رجلٍ ما هي بيد سارق . قال الرجل : والله ما أنا بسارق ! فأرسله عمر ولم يقطعه . [26]
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا الأثر لا يصح .
2 – على التسليم بصحته : فهذا المتهم لم يُقرَّ أمام الحاكم بالسرقة .
3 – ثم ثانياً : هذا دليل على أنَّ الحاكم إذا شكَّ في صحة إقرار المتهم – بفراسته أو قرينة – فعليه أن يتأكد من صحة هذا الإقرار ، فإذا تبيَّن له عدم صحته اعتبر هذا الإقرار لاغياً ، وهذا لا نخالفكم فيه ؛ لكنه ليس موطن النزاع بيننا .

ج – ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28830 ) : قال : حدثنا حفص بن غياث ، عن حجاج ، عن الحسن بن سعد ، عن عبد الله بن شداد : أنَّ امرأة رًفعت إلى عمر أقرَّت بالزنا أربع مرات ، فقال : إنْ رجعت لم نُقم عليها الحد ، فقالت : لا يجتمع عليَّ أمران : آتي الفاحشة ولا يُقام عليَّ الحد ! قال : فأقامه عليها [27] .
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا الأثر لا يصح .

د – ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28831 ) قال : حدثنا حفص ، عن حجاج ، عن نافع ، عن سليمان بن يسار : أنَّ أبا واقدٍ بعثه عمر إليها ، فذكر مثله [28] .
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا الأثر لا يصح . 

هـ - ما أخرجه أبو يعلى في مسنده ( 328 ) قال : حدثنا عبيد الله : حدثنا عثمان بن عمر : حدثنا هذا الشيخ أيضا أبو المحياة التيمي قال : قال أبو مطر : رأيت علياً أتي برجل فقالوا : إنه قد سرق جَمَلاً فقال : ما أُرَاكَ سرقت ! قال : بلى ! قال : فلعله شُبِّهَ لك ؟ قال : بلى قد سرقت ! قال : اذهب به يا قُنْبُر فشد أصبعه وأوقد النار وادع الجزار يقطعه ، ثم انتظر حتى أجيء ، فلما جاء قال له : سرقت ؟ قال : لا ! فتركه . قالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين لم تركته وقد أقر لك ؟ قال : أخذته بقوله وأتركه بقوله ، ثم قال علي : أتي رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – برجلٍ قد سرق فأمر بقطعه ثم بكى . فقيل : يا رسول الله لم تبكي ؟ فقال : وكيف لا أبكي وأمتي تقطع بين أظهركم ؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله أفلا عفوت عنه ؟ قال : " ذاك سلطان سوء الذي يعفو عن الحدود ، ولكن تعافوا بينكم " . [29]
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا الأثر لا يصح .
2 – على التسليم بصحة هذا الأثر : أنَّ استدلال علي – رضي الله عنه – بحديث النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في غير مَحَلِّهِ ، وذلك لأنَّ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أَمَرَ بقطعه ولم يلقنه الرجوع ، ولا طَلَبَ ممن سيقطع يده أن يخيف المتهم قبل إقامة الحدِّ عليه لعله يرجع ؛ بل قصارى حديث النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يدل على مشروعية العفو عن العقوبة فيما فيه حقٌّ خاص وعام ، قبل بلوغ الإمام .
3 – أنّ َ هذا اجتهاد من صحابي مخالفٌ لفعل النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وإقرارهِ لصحابته – رضوان الله عليهم – ، والله سبحانه يقول : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول " فلم نؤمر بطاعة من خالفهما .

و – ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28832 ) : قال : حدثنا وكيع ، عن إسرائيل ، عن جابر ، عن عامر وعطاء قالا : إذا أقرَّ بحدٍّ زنا أو سرقة ، ثم جحد دُرِئَ عنه .
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ عامراً وعطاءً من التابعين ، وقولهم يحتجُّ له ولا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ .
2 – أننا نجد في القول الآخر : قول الحسن – وهو من أئمة التابعين – يقول في الرجل يُقِرُّ عند الناس ثم يجحد . قال : يؤخذ به . [30]

الدليل الخامس : أنَّ رجوع المقرِّ عن إقراره شبهة ، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ، والشبهة هنا : احتمال كذبه على نفسه .
يرد عليه : 
1 – أنَّ مجرد الرجوع ليس شبهةً [31] ، وذلك بدليل ما ذكرتموه في سبب عدم دفع دية ماعز – رضي الله عنه – .
2 – ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضاً : أنَّه لا يكاد شخص سيعرض على السيف أو الحجارة أو يعلم مصيره بسبب إقراره إلا ويرجع عن اعترافه ليدرءَ عن نفسه الحد ؛ وهذا في حقيقته تعطيلٌ لحدود الله ! ومثل هذه الشبهات السامجة لو درئت بها الحدود لضاعت حقوق العباد وخاصةً أن المجرم لا يرتكب جريمته علناً أمام الناس من أجل أن نَجِدَ من يشهد عليه ؛ فإذا لم يوجد الشاهد ولم نأخذ بإقراره الأول ضاعت الحقوق والحدود .
3 – أنَّ احتمال كَذِبِ الإنسان على نفسه ضعيفٌ جداً ؛ فمن ذا الذي يرضى أن يُدَنِّسَ سمعته وشرفه كذباً وزوراً منه على نفسه ؟! إلا اللهم مَنْ فقد أهليته المعتبرة شرعاً !
4 – أنه على افتراض إمكانية أن يكذب الإنسان على نفسه ؛ فهل سيؤدي هذا الرجوع عن الإقرار إلى تعزيره تعزيراً بليغاً على كذبه ومحبته لإشاعة الفاحشة بين المسلمين ؟! بل هل سيقام عليه حد القذف لقذفه تلك المرأة التي ادَّعى زناه بها ؟! [32] وهذا مما يُنَازعُ فيه بعض القائلين بالقول الثاني .
5 – أنَّ كون المتهم يكذب في رجوعه عن إقراره أقرب من كونه يكذب في إقراره ؛ لأنه بعيدٌ أن يقر الإنسان على نفسه أنه زنا وهو لم يَزْنِ ، لكنه قريبٌ أن يرجع عن إقراره إذا رأى أنه سيقام عليه الحد .

الدليل السادس : أن الإقرار إحدى بينتي الحد ، فيسقط بالرجوع عنه ؛ كالبينة إذا رجعت قبل إقامة الحد .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ هذا قياسٌ مع الفارق ؛ وذلك : أنَّ الحدَّ الذي يثبت عن طريق الشهادة يحتمل فيه الصدق والكذب من الشهود إمَّا خطأً أو عداوةً ؛ بخلاف إقرار الإنسان على نفسه .

القول الثالث : أن رجوع المقر عن إقراره في الحدود إذا كان لِشُبْهَةٍ قُبِلَ رجوعه [33] ، وإذا كان لغير شبهة لم يقبل ، وهذا هو قول مالكٍ في روايةٍ [34] واختاره بعض المالكية [35] ، وذكره بعض الشافعية [36] . 
أدلتهم :
أن الرجوع عن الإقرار إذا كان لشبهةٍ قُبِلَ لقوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – : " ادرؤوا الحدود بالشبهات " [37] ، وأمَّا إذا كان لغير شبهة فقد قال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – : " يا أيها الناس قد آن لكم أن تنتهوا عن حدود الله ، من أصاب من هذه القاذورات شيئاً فليستتر بستر الله ، فإنه من يُبْدِ لنا صفحته نقم عليه كتاب الله " [38] .
تعقيب : بالتأمل في هذا القول ظهر لي أنه في حقيقته راجعٌ إلى القول الأول ، وذلك : أنَّ الفقهاء الذين نَصَّوا على عدم قبول رجوع المقرِّ عن إقراره لم أجد فيهم من يُخَالف في كون المقر لو أَقَرَّ عن إكراهٍ [39] – مثلاً – وهو شبهة = أنه يقيم عليه الحد بناءً على هذا الإقرار ؛ بل يعتبر إقراره ذلك لاغياً غير معتبر .
وتقدير كون هذه شبهة مقبولة من عدمها راجعٌ إلى اجتهاد الحاكم ونظره ؛ والله أعلم .

المسألة الثانية : الرجوع عن الإقرار في التعازير ، ويدخل في ذلك حقوق الله التي لا تدرأ بالشبهات :
المسألة الثالثة : الرجوع عن الإقرار في حقوق الآدميين . 
قال ابن قدامة في المغني ( 5 / 96 ) : فأما حقوق الآدميين ، وحقوق الله التي لا تدرأ بالشبهات – كالزكاة والكفارات – فلا يقبل رجوعه عنها ، ولا نعلم في هذا خلافاً .

حرر في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 12 / 5 / 1428هـ 

والحمد لله أولاً وآخراً . 

اضغط هنا للذهاب إلى تخريج زيادة : " هلا تركتموه .... " .
______________________________  __________

[1]كتبت هذا قبل أن أطلع على بحث نُشِرَ في مجلة العدل في عددها ( 11 ) لعام 1422 هـ ، للشيخ راشد بن فهد آل حفيظ .

[2]قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله – في التعليق على السياسة الشرعية ( ص 206 ) :
فصار عندنا ثلاث مسائل :
الأولى : ما ثبت ببينة ؛ فإنه لا تقبل توبته بعد القدرة عليه ، أما قبل القدرة عليه فتقبل .
الثانية : ما ثبت بإقرار بأن جاء هو بنفسه مقراً ، ولكنه تائب ؛ فلإمام الخيار بين أن يقيم الحد عليه ، أو لا يقيمه ؛ إلا إذا اختار الفاعل الذي فعل ما يوجب الحد إقامة الحد ... فهنا نقيم الحد عليه ...
الثالثة : إذا أقرَّ ثم رجع عن الإقرار ؛ ففيه للعلماء ثلاثة أقوال : 
قبول الرجوع مطلقاً ، 
وعدم قبول الرجوع مطلقاً ، 
والثالث التفصيل .
وعدم قبول توبته إنما هو في الظاهر أمامنا ، أما عند الله فتقبل ما لم تكن توبةَ مكرهٍ . اهـ

[3] نقله صاحب الشرح الكبير في ( 26 / 313 ) .

[4] نقله صاحب الشرح الكبير في ( 26 / 313 ) .

[5]نقله صاحب الشرح الكبير في ( 26 / 313 ) .

[6] قال شيخ الإسلام في الصارم المسلول ( 3 / 949 ) : وظاهر طريقة أبي بكر – غلام الخلال – أنه يُفَرِّقُ بين التوبة قبل أنْ يُقِرَّ – بأن يجيء تائباً – وبين أن يُقِرَّ ثم يتوب ؛ لأن أحمد – رضي الله عنه – إنما أسقط الحدَّ عمن جاء تائباً ، فأما إذا أقرَّ ثم تاب فقد رجع أحمد عن القول بسقوط الحد .

[7] نقله عنه صاحب الشرح الكبير في ( 26 / 560 ) في باب حد السرقة .

[8] المحلى ( 7 / 100 ) .

[9] قال في الاختيارات ( 532 ) : ... وسر المسألة أن الرجوع عن الدعوى مقبول ، والرجوع عن الإقرار غير مقبول ، والإقرار الذي لم يتعلق به حق لله ولا حق للآدمي = هو من باب الدعاوى فيصح الرجوع عنه اهـ . ويرى أنَّ التائب المقر لا يقام عليه الحد إذا كانت توبته قبل إقراره إلا إذا طلبه كما في مجموع الفتاوى ( 16 / 31 ) ، ( 28 / 301 ) . 
وقال في الصارم المسلول ( 3 / 690 ) : فثبت بهذه الآية – أي آية الحرابة – أنَّ من تاب بعدَ أنْ قُدِرَ عليه لم تسقط عنه العقوبة ... ولهذا لم نعلم خلافاً يُعْتَمَدُ في أنَّ السارق أو الزاني لو أظهر التوبة بعد ثبوت الحد عليه عند السلطان لم يسقط الحد عنه ، وقد رجم النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ماعزاً والغامدية ، وأخبر بحُسْنِ توبتهما ، وحُسْنِ مصيرهما . اهـ

[10] قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله – في إعلام الموقعين ( 2 / 60 ) حيث قال : وَسَأَلْت شَيْخَنَا عَنْ ذَلِكَ ; فَأَجَابَ بِمَا مَضْمُونُهُ : بِأَنَّ الْحَدَّ مُطَهِّرٌ , وَأَنَّ التَّوْبَةَ مُطَهِّرَةٌ , وَهُمَا اخْتَارَا التَّطْهِيرَ بِالْحَدِّ عَلَى التَّطْهِيرِ بِمُجَرَّدِ التَّوْبَةِ , وَأَبَيَا إلَّا أَنْ يُطَهَّرَا بِالْحَدِّ , فَأَجَابَهُمَا النَّبِيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلَى ذَلِكَ وَأَرْشَدَ إلَى اخْتِيَارِ التَّطْهِيرِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ عَلَى التَّطْهِيرِ بِالْحَدِّ ، فَقَالَ فِي حَقِّ مَاعِزٍ : " هَلَّا تَرَكْتُمُوهُ يَتُوبُ فَيَتُوبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ " وَلَوْ تَعَيَّنَ الْحَدُّ بَعْدَ التَّوْبَةِ لَمَا جَازَ تَرْكُهُ , بَلْ الْإِمَامُ مُخَيَّرٌ بَيْنَ أَنْ يَتْرُكَهُ كَمَا قَالَ لِصَاحِبِ الْحَدِّ الَّذِي اعْتَرَفَ بِهِ : " اذْهَبْ فَقَدْ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَك " وَبَيْنَ أَنْ يُقِيمَ كَمَا أَقَامَهُ عَلَى مَاعِزٍ وَالْغَامِدِيَّ  ةِ لَمَّا اخْتَارَا إقَامَتَهُ وَأَبَيَا إلَّا التَّطْهِيرَ بِهِ , وَلِذَلِكَ رَدَّهُمَا النَّبِيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مِرَارًا وَهُمَا يَأْبَيَانِ إلَّا إقَامَتَهُ عَلَيْهِمَا , وَهَذَا الْمَسْلَكُ وَسَطٌ بَيْنَ مَسْلَكِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : لَا تَجُوزُ إقَامَتُهُ بَعْدَ التَّوْبَةِ أَلْبَتَّةَ , وَبَيْنَ مَسْلَكِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : لَا أَثَرَ لِلتَّوْبَةِ فِي إسْقَاطِهِ أَلْبَتَّةَ , وَإِذَا تَأَمَّلْت السُّنَّةَ رَأَيْتهَا لَا تَدُلُّ إلَّا عَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ الْوَسَطِ , وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .
وقال في زاد المعاد ( 5 / 30 ط الرسالة الجديدة ) في فصل في قضائه – صلى الله عليه وسلم – على مَنْ أَقَرَّ بالزنا : ... وأنَّ المقر إذا استقال في أثناء الحد ، وَفَرَّ = تُرِكَ ولم يتمم عليه الحد . فقيل : لأنه رجوع . وقيل : لأنه توبة قبل تكميل الحد ، فلا يقام عليه ؛ كما لو تاب قبل الشروع فيه ، وهذا اختيار شيخنا .

[11] الحلل الإبريزية من التعليقات البازية على صحيح البخاري ( 4 / 315 ، 317 ) حيث قال في الموضع الأخير : المرجوم إذا هَرَبَ فإن صحت " هلا تركتموه " يترك ، ثم قيده بمن جاء تائباً نادماً ، وإلا فلا .

[12] الشرح الممتع ( 14 / 267 ) قال – رحمه الله – : أما من حيث النظر بالدلة فلا شك أنَّ الراجح هو قول الظاهرية لا سيما إذا وجد قرائن ... والمهم – على كل حال – أنّض درء الحدود بمثل هذه الشبهات البعيدة بعيدٌ عن الصواب .
وقال في التعليق على السيائة الشرعية ( 205 ) : أما إذا كان مجرد إقرار ، كأن أُمْسِكَ بِهِ ، وقيل : أنت سارق فأقر ، ولم يصف ما يوجب الحد ؛ فإنه يقبل رجوعه للشبهة .
وهذا القول أدنى ما نقول في قبول رجوع المقر إذا رَجضعَ عن إقراره ، وإلا فلو قيل : إنه لا يقبل مطلقاً لكان له وجهٌ ، لأنه جاء وأقر ، إلا أن يكون هناك ملابسات أنه اكره على أنْ يُقِر . 
وقال أيضاً ( 291 ) : وإذا أقر ثم رجع ... والصحيح : انه لا يسقط ، لا سيما إذا وصف الجريمة ...

[13] أخرجه البخاري ( 5271 ) ، ومسلم ( 1691 ) عن أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – . 

[14] سيأتي الكلام مفصلاً عن هذه الزيادة في ملحق هذا البحث ، والمتعلق بتخريجها .

[15] جاء من حديث أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – أخرجه النسائي ( 4905 ) وقال النسائي عن الرواية الموقوفة في سننه الكبرى ( 7392 ) : وهذا الصواب . وكذلك رجح الدارفطني وقفه في العلل ( 11 / 212 ) ، وحسنه الألباني موقوفاً في حكم المرفوع . 
وأخرجه ابن ماجه ( 2537 ) عن ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – وقال البوصيري في الزوائد : في إسناده سعيد بن سنان ضعفه ابن معين وغيره . وقال الدار قطني : يضع الحديث . وحسنه الألباني ! 

[16] أخرجه أبو داود ( 4420 ) وحسنه الألباني ، وسيأتي الكلام عليه في الملحق ، وبيان الصواب في هذا الحديث .

[17] بدائع الصنائع للكاساني( 7 / 61 ) ، والبحر الرائق لابن نجيم ( 5 /8 ) ، والعناية شرح الهداية ( 5 / 233 ) ، وفتح القدير ( 5 / 223 ) .

[18] وهو نصُّ قولِ مالك – كما في المدونة 4 / 482 – ، وانظر : الفواكه الدواني للنفراوي ( 2 / 228 ) ، وشرح مختصر خليل ( 8 / 81 ) .

[19] المهذب للشيرازي ( 2 / 346 ) ، ومغني المحتاج للنووي ( 4 / 150 ) ، وحاشية قليوبي وعميرة ( 4 / 183 ) ، وفتاوى السبكي ( 2 / 335 ) .

[20] الفروع لابن مفلح ( 6 / 60 ) ، المغني (9 / 119 ) ، الإنصاف ( 26 / 208 ) وقال : هذا المذهب في جميع الحدود ... وقال في عيون المسائل : يقبل رجوعه في الزنا فقط ...

[21] فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ( 12 / 48 ) وَ ( 12 / 50 ) .

[22] أخرجه أبو داود في سننه ( 4434 ) ، وضعفه الألباني في الإرواء ( ح 2359 ) .

[23] أخرجه أبو داود ( 4380 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 2597 ) ، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان ( 7062 ) ، وقال الخطابي في المعالم ( 6 / 127 ) : في إسناد هذا الحديث مقال . وقال الزيلعي في نصب الراية ( 4 / 99 ) بعد أن ساق الحديث : وفيه ضعف ، فإن أبا المنذر هذا مجهول لم يرو عنه إلا إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ؛ قاله المنذري . وضعفه الألباني . 

[24] أخرجه الترمذي ( 2676 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 42 وَ 43 ) وصححه الألباني .

[25] وأخرج الجزء الأول من الأثر : ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28580 ) وإسناده منقطع ؛ فإنَّ عطاءً لم يدرك أبا بكر وعمر – رضي الله عنهما – .

[26] وأخرجه عبد الرزاق ( 18793 ) وَ ( 18920 ) . والأثر معلول بعلتين :
الأولى : الانقطاع : فإنَّ عكرمة بن خالد لم يسمع من عمر ؛ قاله الإمام أحمد .
الثانية : تدليس ابن جريج : فابن جريج مدلس وقد عنعن ؛ لكن يجاب عن هذا التعليل بأن ابن طاوس تابع ابن جريج عند عبد الرزاق في المصنف . فتبقى العلة الأولى دليلاً على ضعف هذا الأثر .
ولهذا قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي – حفظه الله – في التحجيل : إسناده منقطع .

[27] فيه الجاج بن أرطاة وهو قد جمع مع سوء الحفظ تدليساً ، كما أنه هنا روى الحديث من وجهين ، ومثله لا يحتمل من هذا . 

[28] فيه الحجاج بن أرطاة ؛ تقدم الكلام عليه في التعليق السابق .

[29] وفي إسناده أبو مطر وهو البصري الجهني . قال أبو حاتم : مجهول لا يعرف . وقال أبو زرعة : لا أعرف اسمه . وقال عمر بن حفص بن غياث : ترك أبي حديثه ؛ فلذا قال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 6 / 397 ) : وأبو مطر لم أعرفه .

[30] أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف ( 28834 ) ، وأخرج عنه – أيضاً – ( 28835 ) التفريق بين الإقرار قبل بلوغ السلطان وبعده .

[31] قال الشوكاني في السيل الجرار ( 4 / 184 ) : وليست الشبهة التي أمرنا بدرء الحدود عنها إلا ما كانت موجبةً للاشتباه ، موقعةً في اللبس ، وإلا كان ذلك من إهمال الحدود التي ورد الوعيد الشديد على مَنْ لم يقمها .

[32] نقله صاحب الشرح الكبير ( 26 / 208 ) عن الأوزاعي أنه يقول : إنْ رَجَعَ – أي عن إقراره بالزنا – حُدَّ للفرية على نفسه ، وإنْ رجعَ عن السرقة والشرب ضربَ دون الحد .

[33] وهذا لم يختلف فيه قول المالكية ، كما نقل ذلك الباجي ( 7 / 143 ) .

[34] المدونة ( 4 / ) ، كما أنَّ الباجي ذكر ذلك في المنتقى ( 7 / 143 وَ 168 ) وكلامه نفيس ، وانظر أحكام القرآن لابن العربي ( 4 / 301 ) .

[35] المنتقى للباجي ( 7 / 143 ) ، وقوانين الأحكام لابن جزي ( ص 313 ) ، وشرح ميَّاره لتحفة الحُكَّام ( 2 / 267 ) .

[36] تحفة الحبيب للبجيرمي ( 3 / 143 ) .

[37] الصحيح في هذا الحديث : أنه لا يصح مرفوعاً إلى النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وإن كان الحكم المتضمن له هو محل اتفاق بين الفقهاء ، وق أطال في تخريجه الزيلعي في نصب الراية ( ) ، وابن الملقن في البدر المنير ( ) ، والألباني في إرواء الغليل ( 7 / ) . 

[38] أخرجه مالك في الموطأ ( 2 / 825 رواية الليثي ) ، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان ( 7 / 111 ) .

[39] قال ابن حزمٍ – رحمه الله – في المحلى ( 7 / 100 ) : ... وكان المقر عاقلاً بالغاٌ غير مكرهٍ ، وأقر إقراراً تاماً ، ولم يصله بما يفسده .. .

----------


## المحرر

والبحث في ملف ( وورد ) .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بحث نفيس وجهد مبارك 

وليت إخواننا القضاة يتأملون هذه المسائل، ويعيدون النظر في طريقتهم في تقلين المتهمين التى ضيعت أكثر الحدود ، حتى كثر البلاء، وأصبح الفساق في مأمن من تطبيق الحدود .

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم شيخ عبدالله

----------


## المحرر

> بحث نفيس وجهد مبارك 
> 
> وليت إخواننا القضاة يتأملون هذه المسائل، ويعيدون النظر في طريقتهم في تقلين المتهمين التى ضيعت أكثر الحدود ، حتى كثر البلاء، وأصبح الفساق في مأمن من تطبيق الحدود .


جزاك الله خيراً ،
وما ذكرته من تنبيه صحيح ، وقد شاهدت من ذلك ما لا ينقضي منه العجب !!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيه : هذه النسخة التي وضعتها ليس فيها ذكر الترجيح ، وأخشى أن تكون ناقصة ،
وعموماً : الذي ظهر لي أن القول الأول هو الراجح - ويدخل الثالث ضمناً - ، وذلك لقوة أدلته ، وإمكان الرد على القول الثاني .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الشيخ راشد آل حفيظ - والذي أشرتُ إلى بحثه - : 
الترجيح : الذي يظهر لي - والله أعلم بالصواب - : أن الرجوع عن الإقرار بما يوجب حداً غير مقبول ، إلا إن كان من تائب قد جاء معترفاً بذنبه يريد التطهير ، أو كان ثمة شبهة قوية موجبة للاشتباه موقعة في اللبس ، أو لم يكن ثمة قرائن تكذبه اهـ .
وفي الحقيقة النتيجة التي ظهرت لي وللشيخ راشد واحدة ، والله أعلم .

----------


## المحرر

> بارك الله فيكم شيخ عبدالله


وفيك بارك

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

نفع الله بعلمك. والله لهذا أكبر دليل على أن أسعدالناس بالصواب أسعدهم حظاً بالدليل من كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه ، ولهو أقوى دليل على صدق الأئمة في أمرهم باتباع الدليل وترك التقليد ، وفي هذا أعظم عبرة ، فكم من القرون مضت والقضاة يحكمون بالمذهب أو كلام الإمام ...الخ ، مع أن الدليل على خلافه لمن تأمل. هكذا فليكن الاجتهاد والحرص على تمحيص أقوال الفقهاء ونخلها بـ "منخل" الدليل. اللهم أنر بصائرنا.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> القول الثاني : أنَّ رجوع المقر عن إقراره في الحدود مقبولٌ مطلقاً سواء قبل الحكم أو بعده أو عند تنفيذه ، وهذا هو قول الحنفية [17]، والمالكية في المشهور عنهم [18] ، والشافعية [19] ، والحنابلة [20] ، وهو اختيار الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم [21].


يبدو أن هناك قيود عن مالك في الاعتراف وليس على إطلاقه : 
قال مالك في الذي يعترف على نفسه بالزنا ، ثم يرجع عن ذلك ويقول : لم أفعل ، وإنما كان ذلك مني على وجه كذا وكذا لشيء يذكره إن ذلك يقبل منه ولايقام عليه الحد ، وذلك أن الحد الذي هو لله لا يؤخذ إلا بأحد وجهين : إما ببينة عادلة تثبت على صاحبها ، وإما باعتراف يقيم عليه حتى يقام عليه الحد ، فإن أقام على اعترافه أقيم عليه الحد. أ.هـ. 
الموطأ  برواية يحي بن يحي، ص 508.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

وفي كتاب التفريع لابن الجلاب المالكي : ((ومن أقر بالزنا مرة واحدة وأقام على إقراره لزمه الحد)) ص222.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ولمالك مستند في هذا ففي الموطأ : عن مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سليمان بن يسار عن ابي واقد الليثي ان عمر بن الخطاب اتاه رجل وهو بالشام فذكر له انه وجد مع امراته رجلا فبعث عمر بن الخطاب ابا واقد الليثي إلى امراته يسالها عن ذلك فاتاها وعندها نسوة حولها فذكر لها الذي قال زوجها لعمر بن الخطاب واخبرها انها لا تؤخذ بقوله وجعل يلقنها اشباه ذلك لتنزع فابت ان تنزع وتمت  على الاعتراف فامر بها عمر فرجمت)). [1]


وعلى هذا فالتلقين وكذا اعتبار الإقامة على الاعتراف عمل لبعض الصحابة فيما يظهر ، وفي ذلك مخرج من تحريج بعض القضاة بتلقينهم المُقر ونحوه. ويستبعد أن يفعل الصحابة ما يسبب تعطيلاً لحدود الله.


 هذا مع أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في هذا الأثر هو الذي روي عنه في الموطأ جعل الاعتراف مما يقام به الحد ، ففي الموطأ عن مالك عن بن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود عن عبد الله بن عباس انه قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : ((الرجم في كتاب الله حق على من زنى من الرجال والنساء إذا أحصن إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف)). أبو اقد الليثي صحابي وهو رسول عمر إلى هذه المرأة ومع ذلك حصل ما حصل من التلقين وترقب الإقامة على الاعتراف.  ويستبعد أن لا يستخبره عمر عما حصل كما يستبعد أن يفعل أبو واقد ما يخالف مقصود عمر من إرساله أو مقصود الشارع من إقامة الحد فور الاعتراف ، ولم ينقل عن عمر إنكار لعمل أبي واقد رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ، ولم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة إنكار ما حصل ، فهل يقوي هذا مذهب من يرى التلقين وترقب الإقامة على الاعتراف ؟ يُبحث ويُنظر فيـه. 

=============
[1] ومن طريقه الشافعي في الأم.

----------


## المحرر

> يبدو أن هناك قيود عن مالك في الاعتراف وليس على إطلاقه : 
> قال مالك في الذي يعترف على نفسه بالزنا ، ثم يرجع عن ذلك ويقول : لم أفعل ، وإنما كان ذلك مني على وجه كذا وكذا لشيء يذكره إن ذلك يقبل منه ولايقام عليه الحد ، وذلك أن الحد الذي هو لله لا يؤخذ إلا بأحد وجهين : إما ببينة عادلة تثبت على صاحبها ، وإما باعتراف يقيم عليه حتى يقام عليه الحد ، فإن أقام على اعترافه أقيم عليه الحد. أ.هـ. 
> الموطأ برواية يحي بن يحي، ص 508.


جزاك الله خيراً ، ونفع بك .
أحسن الله إليك لم يظهر لي وجه كلامك ؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك. فقط كنت أود ان أشير إلى أن المنصوص عن مالك - فيما يظهر لي - أن الرجوع عند التنفيذ لا يقبل ، لأنه أقام على الاعتراف إلى وقت التنفيذ ، ومنقولك فيه أن المشهور من مذهب مالك قبول الرجوع مطلقاً ، حتى ولو عند التنفيذ ، أي حتى ولو أقام على اعترافه إلى حين التنفيذ ، فاستربتُ في هذا المسألة لذلك.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

وفي منح الجليل شرح مختصر خليل : ((قيل للإمام مالك رضي الله عنه  الإمام إذا اعترف رجل عنده بالزنا أويعرض عنه أربع مرات قبل أن يقيم عليه الحد , قال ما أعرفه إذا اعترف مرة واحدة وأقام على ذلك حد)).

----------


## المحرر

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك. فقط كنت أود ان أشير إلى أن المنصوص عن مالك - فيما يظهر لي - أن الرجوع عند التنفيذ لا يقبل ، لأنه أقام على الاعتراف إلى وقت التنفيذ ، ومنقولك فيه أن المشهور من مذهب مالك قبول الرجوع مطلقاً ، حتى ولو عند التنفيذ ، أي حتى ولو أقام على اعترافه إلى حين التنفيذ ، فاستربتُ في هذا المسألة لذلك.


أحسن الله إليك .
في نقلك الذي ذكرته - حفظك الله - من الموطأ : لا يظهر لي أن الرجوع عند التنفيذ يقبل ، 
فقد جاء فيه : ( وإما باعتراف يقيم عليه حتى يقام عليه الحد ، فإن أقام على اعترافه أقيم عليه الحد ) يحتمل عندي - والله أعلم - : حتى يقام عليه الحد أي : يتم إقامة الحد كاملاً . والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

وإليك أحسن وفيك بارك. 



> في نقلك الذي ذكرته - حفظك الله - من الموطأ : لا يظهر لي أن الرجوع عند التنفيذ يقبل.


هذا ما أردته تماماً وما فهمته من نقلي. ولكنك نقلت أن المشهور هو قبول الرجوع مطلقاً.

----------


## المحرر

وقد يستدل للقائلين بعدم صحة رجوع المقر عن إقراره في درء الحد عنه : 
أنَّ قريشاً قد أهمهم أمر المخزومية التي سرقت ، فلو كان رجوع المقر عن إقراره مؤثراً للقن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المرأة الرجوع عن الإقرار أو لفعله أحد الصحابة ... 
ومن ذلك أيضاً : الرجل الذي سرق رداء صفوان بن أمية -رضي الله عنه - فحكم عليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقطع يده . فقال صفوان : هو له ! فقال - عليه الصلاة والسلام - : " هلا قبل أن تأتيني به " .
ووجه الدلالة منه كسابقه ؛ فلو كان الرجوع عن الإقرار مؤثراً - وقد تنازل صاحب الحق الخاص - لأوعز النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - له مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بالرجوع عن إقراره ليدرأ عنه الحد .

----------


## المحرر

أخرج عبد الرزاق في مصنفه ( برقم 15301 ) أخبرنا معمر ، عن أيوب ، عن ابن سيرين قال : اعترف رجل عند شريح بأمر ثم أنكره ؛ فقضى عليه باعترافه . فقال : أتقضي علي بغير بينة ؟! فقال : شهد عليك ابن أخت خالتك !

ثم روى ( 15302 ) عن الثوري ، عن ابن عون ، عن إبراهيم قال : قضى شريح على رجل باعترافه . فقال : يا أبا أمية ! قضيت عليَّ بغير بينة ! فقال : أخبرني ابن أخت خالتك !

وهذا قضاءٌ منه بعدم قبول الرجوع عن الإقرار .

----------


## مهند المعتبي

بارك اللهُ فيك يا أبا مُعَاذ .. 
بحثٌ مُدقَّق .. واختيارٌ موفَّق ..

----------


## المحرر

> بارك اللهُ فيك يا أبا مُعَاذ .. 
> بحثٌ مُدقَّق .. واختيارٌ موفَّق ..


وفيك بارك ... وأسأل الله أن يكون كذلك .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وقد يستدل للقائلين بعدم صحة رجوع المقر عن إقراره في درء الحد عنه : 
> أنَّ قريشاً قد أهمهم أمر المخزومية التي سرقت ، فلو كان رجوع المقر عن إقراره مؤثراً للقن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المرأة الرجوع عن الإقرار أو لفعله أحد الصحابة ...



  بل فعله أحد الصحابة : أبو واقد الليثي رضي الله عنه ، كما رواه مالك في الموطأ. ففي الموطأ - وأنا هنا أنقل مشاركة سابقة لي بنصها -  عن مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سليمان بن يسار عن ابي واقد الليثي ان عمر بن الخطاب اتاه رجل وهو بالشام فذكر له انه وجد مع امراته رجلا فبعث عمر بن الخطاب ابا واقد الليثي إلى امراته يسالها عن ذلك فاتاها وعندها نسوة حولها فذكر لها الذي قال زوجها لعمر بن الخطاب واخبرها انها لا تؤخذ بقوله وجعليلقنها اشباه ذلك لتنزع فابت ان تنزع وتمت  على الاعتراف فامر بها عمر فرجمت)). [1]

 وعلى هذا فالتلقين وكذا اعتبار الإقامة على الاعتراف عمل لبعض الصحابة فيما يظهر ، وفي ذلك مخرج من تحريج بعض القضاة بتلقينهم المُقر ونحوه. ويستبعد أن يفعل الصحابة ما يسبب تعطيلاً لحدود الله.

 هذا مع أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في هذا الأثر هو الذي روي عنه في الموطأ جعل الاعتراف مما يقام به الحد ، ففي الموطأ عن مالك عن بن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود عن عبد الله بن عباس انه قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : ((الرجم في كتاب الله حق على من زنى من الرجال والنساء إذا أحصن إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف)). أبو اقد الليثي صحابي وهو رسول عمر إلى هذه المرأة ومع ذلك حصل ما حصل من التلقين وترقب الإقامة على الاعتراف. ويستبعد أن لا يستخبره عمر عما حصل كما يستبعد أن يفعل أبو واقد ما يخالف مقصود عمر من إرساله أو مقصود الشارع من إقامة الحد فور الاعتراف ، ولم ينقل عن عمر إنكار لعمل أبي واقد رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ، ولم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة إنكار ما حصل.  [1]

  = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
[1] إلا أني قد تساءلت هل "سمع" سليمان بن يسار من أبي واقد الليثي ؟ وصار حوله نقاش لم يكتمل هنا : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....E1%ED%E3%C7%E4 ، وعلى هذا الرابط نقلت قول ابن عبدالبر (التمهيد:1/12-14): ((اعلم وفقك الله أني تأملت أقاويل أئمة أهل الحديث ، ونظرت في كتب من اشترط الصحيح في النقل منهم ومن لم يشترطه ، فوجدتهم أجمعوا على قبول الإسناد المعنعن ، لا خلاف بينهم في ذلك ، إذا جمع شروطاً ثلاثة ، وهي : 1- عدالة المحدثين في أحوالهم. 2- لقاء بعضهم بعضاً مجالسة ومشاهدة. 3- وأن يكونوا برآء من التدليس)). وقد لقي سليمان بن يسار أبا واقد الليثي وسمع منه - أو على الأقل لم يٌنقل في التراجم المتأخرة خلاف ذلك - وهو عدل [*الفقيه ، الإمام، عالم المدينة ومفتيها]* ولم يُعرف بتدليس.

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

> بل فعله أحد الصحابة : أبو واقد الليثي رضي الله عنه ، كما رواه مالك في الموطأ. ففي الموطأ - وأنا هنا أنقل مشاركة سابقة لي بنصها - عن مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سليمان بن يسار عن ابي واقد الليثي ان عمر بن الخطاب اتاه رجل وهو بالشام فذكر له انه وجد مع امراته رجلا فبعث عمر بن الخطاب ابا واقد الليثي إلى امراته يسالها عن ذلك فاتاها وعندها نسوة حولها فذكر لها الذي قال زوجها لعمر بن الخطاب واخبرها انها لا تؤخذ بقوله وجعليلقنها اشباه ذلك لتنزع فابت ان تنزع وتمت على الاعتراف فامر بها عمر فرجمت)). [1]
> 
> وعلى هذا فالتلقين وكذا اعتبار الإقامة على الاعتراف عمل لبعض الصحابة فيما يظهر ، وفي ذلك مخرج من تحريج بعض القضاة بتلقينهم المُقر ونحوه. ويستبعد أن يفعل الصحابة ما يسبب تعطيلاً لحدود الله. 
> هذا مع أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في هذا الأثر هو الذي روي عنه في الموطأ جعل الاعتراف مما يقام به الحد ، ففي الموطأ عن مالك عن بن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود عن عبد الله بن عباس انه قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : ((الرجم في كتاب الله حق على من زنى من الرجال والنساء إذا أحصن إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف)). أبو اقد الليثي صحابي وهو رسول عمر إلى هذه المرأة ومع ذلك حصل ما حصل من التلقين وترقب الإقامة على الاعتراف. ويستبعد أن لا يستخبره عمر عما حصل كما يستبعد أن يفعل أبو واقد ما يخالف مقصود عمر من إرساله أو مقصود الشارع من إقامة الحد فور الاعتراف ، ولم ينقل عن عمر إنكار لعمل أبي واقد رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ، ولم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة إنكار ما حصل. [1] 
> 
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> 
> [1] إلا أني قد تساءلت هل "سمع" سليمان بن يسار من أبي واقد الليثي ؟ وصار حوله نقاش لم يكتمل هنا : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....e1%ed%e3%c7%e4 ، وعلى هذا الرابط نقلت قول ابن عبدالبر (التمهيد:1/12-14): ((اعلم وفقك الله أني تأملت أقاويل أئمة أهل الحديث ، ونظرت في كتب من اشترط الصحيح في النقل منهم ومن لم يشترطه ، فوجدتهم أجمعوا على قبول الإسناد المعنعن ، لا خلاف بينهم في ذلك ، إذا جمع شروطاً ثلاثة ، وهي : 1- عدالة المحدثين في أحوالهم. 2- لقاء بعضهم بعضاً مجالسة ومشاهدة. 3- وأن يكونوا برآء من التدليس)). وقد لقي سليمان بن يسار أبا واقد الليثي وسمع منه - أو على الأقل لم يٌنقل في التراجم المتأخرة خلاف ذلك - وهو عدل [*الفقيه ، الإمام، عالم المدينة ومفتيها]* ولم يُعرف بتدليس.


 أخي عبدالله بارك الله فيك على نقلك
لكن لو تأملت قليلا في مقصد الشيخ عبدالله المزروع في كلامه الذي نقلته.
فهو يقصد في قضية المخزومية فقط لا في قضية غيرها والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

> أخرج عبد الرزاق في مصنفه ( برقم 15301 ) أخبرنا معمر ، عن أيوب ، عن ابن سيرين قال : اعترف رجل عند شريح بأمر ثم أنكره ؛ فقضى عليه باعترافه . فقال : أتقضي علي بغير بينة ؟! فقال : شهد عليك ابن أخت خالتك !
> 
> ثم روى ( 15302 ) عن الثوري ، عن ابن عون ، عن إبراهيم قال : قضى شريح على رجل باعترافه . فقال : يا أبا أمية ! قضيت عليَّ بغير بينة ! فقال : أخبرني ابن أخت خالتك !
> 
> وهذا قضاءٌ منه بعدم قبول الرجوع عن الإقرار .


بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عبدالله على هذا البحث الماتع
علما أن الشيخ راشد بن حفيظ رحمه الله قد أضاف على بحثه المنقول في مجلة العدل نقاشه للشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله في هذه المسألة وتجد البحث على الرابط التالي
http://islamtoday.net/nawafeth/artshow-86-6206.htm
بالنسبة لما نقلتموه هنا من أثر شريح فهذا لم يبين أنه في الحدود الخالصة لله، وبالتالي فيمكن أن يقال إن هذا في حق آدمي أو في قضية تعزيرية فلا يقبل فيها الرجوع عن الإقرار في قول عامة أهل العلم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أخي عبدالله بارك الله فيك على نقلك
> لكن لو تأملت قليلا في مقصد الشيخ عبدالله المزروع في كلامه الذي نقلته.
> فهو يقصد في قضية المخزومية فقط لا في قضية غيرها والله أعلم


جزاك الله خيرا ، لكنه يستدل بقضية المخزومية على موضوع بحثه وهو  - كما ذَكَر- "عدم صحة رجوع المقر عن إقراره في درء الحد عنه"  ثم قال "فلو كان رجوع المقر عن إقراره مؤثراً للقن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المرأة الرجوع عن الإقرار أو لفعله أحد الصحابة" ، فلو فعله أحد الصحابة في قضية المخزومية لربما صح الاستدلال ، ولكني نظرت للمسألة بعينها ، التي هي محل البحث ، ولم اقصره على قصة المخزومية ، فأوردت دليلاً على عمل الصحابة في قضية مشابهة : إمرأة أقرت و لقنها الصحابي ولم ترجع عن إقرارها واشتهر ذلك ولم يُنقل إنكارٌ له. والذي جعلني أقول "بل فعله أحد الصحابة" بصيغة الإضراب رغبتي في تذكير أخي عبدالله بمشاركة قديمة تحمل موضع استدلال مشابه.

----------


## المحرر

> بل فعله أحد الصحابة : أبو واقد الليثي رضي الله عنه ، كما رواه مالك في الموطأ. ففي الموطأ - وأنا هنا أنقل مشاركة سابقة لي بنصها - عن مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سليمان بن يسار عن ابي واقد الليثي ان عمر بن الخطاب اتاه رجل وهو بالشام فذكر له انه وجد مع امراته رجلا فبعث عمر بن الخطاب ابا واقد الليثي إلى امراته يسالها عن ذلك فاتاها وعندها نسوة حولها فذكر لها الذي قال زوجها لعمر بن الخطاب واخبرها انها لا تؤخذ بقوله وجعليلقنها اشباه ذلك لتنزع فابت ان تنزع وتمت على الاعتراف فامر بها عمر فرجمت)). [1]
> 
> وعلى هذا فالتلقين وكذا اعتبار الإقامة على الاعتراف عمل لبعض الصحابة فيما يظهر ، وفي ذلك مخرج من تحريج بعض القضاة بتلقينهم المُقر ونحوه. ويستبعد أن يفعل الصحابة ما يسبب تعطيلاً لحدود الله. 
> هذا مع أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في هذا الأثر هو الذي روي عنه في الموطأ جعل الاعتراف مما يقام به الحد ، ففي الموطأ عن مالك عن بن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود عن عبد الله بن عباس انه قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : ((الرجم في كتاب الله حق على من زنى من الرجال والنساء إذا أحصن إذا قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف)). أبو اقد الليثي صحابي وهو رسول عمر إلى هذه المرأة ومع ذلك حصل ما حصل من التلقين وترقب الإقامة على الاعتراف. ويستبعد أن لا يستخبره عمر عما حصل كما يستبعد أن يفعل أبو واقد ما يخالف مقصود عمر من إرساله أو مقصود الشارع من إقامة الحد فور الاعتراف ، ولم ينقل عن عمر إنكار لعمل أبي واقد رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ، ولم ينقل عن أحد من الصحابة إنكار ما حصل. [1]


قد كفاني الشيخ عبد الله الميمان الرد في مشاركته التالية :




> أخي عبدالله بارك الله فيك على نقلك
> لكن لو تأملت قليلا في مقصد الشيخ عبدالله المزروع في كلامه الذي نقلته.
> فهو يقصد في قضية المخزومية فقط لا في قضية غيرها والله أعلم


بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .

----------


## المحرر

> جزاك الله خيرا ، لكنه يستدل بقضية المخزومية على موضوع بحثه وهو - كما ذَكَر- "عدم صحة رجوع المقر عن إقراره في درء الحد عنه" ثم قال "فلو كان رجوع المقر عن إقراره مؤثراً للقن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المرأة الرجوع عن الإقرار أو لفعله أحد الصحابة" ، فلو فعله أحد الصحابة في قضية المخزومية لربما صح الاستدلال ، ولكني نظرت للمسألة بعينها ، التي هي محل البحث ، ولم اقصره على قصة المخزومية ، فأوردت دليلاً على عمل الصحابة في قضية مشابهة : إمرأة أقرت و لقنها الصحابي ولم ترجع عن إقرارها واشتهر ذلك ولم يُنقل إنكارٌ له. والذي جعلني أقول "بل فعله أحد الصحابة" بصيغة الإضراب رغبتي في تذكير أخي عبدالله بمشاركة قديمة تحمل موضع استدلال مشابه.


بارك الله فيك ، ومشاركتي السابقة قبل أن أرى مشاركتك هذه .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما قصة أبي واقد وعمر ؛ فهذا ما ذكرته في بحثي الآخر ( تلقين المتهم ما يدرأ عنه الحد ) .
أ – عن أبي واقدٍ الليثي أنَّ عمر بن الخطاب أتاهُ رجلٌ وهو بالشام ، فَذَكرَ له أنه وَجَدَ مع امرأتِهِ رجلًا ، فبعث عمر بن الخطاب أبا واقدٍ الليثي إلى امرأته يسألها عن ذلك ، فأتاها وعندها نسوةٌ حولها ، فذكرَ لها الذي قال زوجها لعمر بن الخطاب ، وأخبرها أنها لا تُؤخذ بقوله ، وجَعَلَ يُلَقِّنُهَا أشباه ذلك لِتَنْزِعَ ، فَأَبَت أنْ تَنزع ، وتَمَّت على الاعتراف ، فَأَمر بها عمرُ فَرُجِمَت [1] .
يرد عليه :
1 – أنَّ هذا اجتهادٌ من أبي واقدٍ الليثي – رضي الله عنه – يُعَارضُهُ الآثار الأخرى ، ولا نعلم هل عَلِمَ بذلكَ عمرُ أم لا ؛ فلا يَرِدُ علينا أنَّ عُمَر من الخلفاء الراشدين الذي أُمرنا باتباع سنتهم ، وهو المُلْهَمُ الذي وافق رأيه حُكْمَ اللهِ في مسائل معلومة .
2 – أنَّ اللفظ الثاني الوارد عن أبي واقدٍ – رضي الله عنه – يدلُّ على خلاف هذا ؛ حيث قال : إني لَمَعَ عمر بن الخطاب إذ جاءه رجل فقال : عبدي زنى بامرأتي ، وهي هذه تعترف . قال أبو واقد : فأرسلني إليها ... فقال : سل امرأة هذا عما قال . قال : فانطلقت فإذا جارية حديثةُ السِّنِّ قد لبست ثيابها قاعدة على فنائها . فقلت لها : إنَّ زوجك جاء أمير المؤمنين فأخبره أنك زنيت بعبده ، فأرسلني أمير المؤمنين لنسألك عن ذلك . فقال أبو واقد : فإن كنتِ لم تفعلي فلا بأس عليك ، فصمتت ساعة . ثم قلت : اللهم افرخ [2] فاها عما شئت اليوم – أبو واقد القائل – فقالت : والله لا أجمع فاحشةً وكذبًا ، ثم قالت : صدق ؛ فَأَمَرَ بها عمر فرجمت [3] . وهذا ليس فيه تلقين المرأة .
ومما يُضعف رواية سليمان بن يسار المستدلُّ بها أنَّ فيها ما يستنكر من كونه ذكرَ لها ما ذكرَهُ زوجها أمام نِسوةٍ كُنَّ عندها .
كما أنَّ عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة أخرج روايته عن أبي واقد الإمام مسلم في صحيحه وأصحاب السنن ، بخلاف سليمان بن يسار فلم يخرج له أصحاب الكتب الستة عن أبي واقدٍ شيئًا .
كما أنَّ سليمان بن يسار أرسل عن جماعةٍ من الصحابة أكثر من عبيد الله بن عبد الله ، وذلك لكون عبيد الله أقدم مولدًا من سليمان .
وهذا – أيضًا – يجعلنا نرجح رواية عبيد الله من جهة أنه سمعها من أبي واقد قديمًا بخلاف سليمان فلم يسمعها إلا بعد ذلك مما يمكن معه نسيان شيءٍ من القصة أو زيادة فيها أو نقص . والله أعلم .

ب – ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28830 ) : قال : حدثنا حفص بن غياث ، عن حجاج ، عن الحسن بن سعد [4] ، عن عبد الله بن شداد : أنَّ امرأة رفعت إلى عمر أقرَّت بالزنا أربع مرات ، فقال : إنْ رجعت لم نُقم عليها الحد ، فقالت : لا يجتمع عليَّ أمران : آتي الفاحشة ولا يُقام عليَّ الحد ! قال : فأقامه عليها [5] .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ هذا الأثر بهذا اللفظ ضعيفٌ لا يصح .

ج – ما أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه ( 28831 ) قال : حدثنا حفص ، عن حجاج ، عن نافع ، عن سليمان بن يسار : أنَّ أبا واقدٍ بعثه عمر إليها ، فذكر مثله [6] .
يرد عليه :
أنَّ هذا الأثر بهذا اللفظ ضعيفٌ لا يصح .
__________________



[1]  أخرجه الإمام مالك في موطئه ( ح 1505 )  - واللفظ له – ، ومن طريقه الشافعي في مسنده ( 336 ) والأم ( 6 / 154 ) ، والطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار ( 3 / 141 ) ، والبيهقي في السنن الصغير ( 7 / 227 ) والسنن الكبير ( 8 / 220 ) ومعرفة السنن والآثار ( 6 / 323 ) من طريق سليمان بن يسار ، عن أبي واقدٍ الليثي به . وهذا إسنادٌ صحيح .

[2]  عند الطحاوي وابن عساكر : ( أفرج ) .

[3]  أخرجه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه ( 7 / 349 ) – ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق ( 67 / 270 ) – ، والطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار ( 3 / 140 ) ، والبيهقي في السنن الكبير ( 8 / 215 ) ، وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق ( 67 / 270 ) من طريق الزهري ، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة ، عن أبي واقدٍ الليثي بنحوه . وهذا إسنادٌ صحيح .

[4]  تصحف اسمه في كتاب ( أقضية الخلفاء الراشدين ) ( ص 809 ) إلى : الحسن بن سعيد ؛ ولذا قال مؤلف الكتاب – جزاه الله خيرًا – لم أجد له ترجمة . وانظر ترجمته في تهذيب الكمال (  6 / 163 ) .

[5]  وأخرجه مسدد – كما في إتحاف المهرة 3490 – عن حفص ، عن حجاج بن أرطاة ، عن الحسن بن سعد ، عن عبد الله بن شداد : أنَّ امرأةً أقرت عند عمر بالزنا ، فبعث عمر أبا واقدٍ فقال : إن رجعتِ تركناكِ ، فَأَبَتْ فرجمها .
فيه الحجاج بن أرطاة وهو قد جمع مع سوء الحفظ تدليسًا وقد عنعن هنا ، كما أنه هنا روى هذا الأثر من وجهين ، ومثله لا يحتمل منه هذا .
قال البوصيري : هذا إسناد ضعيف . وقال في المختصر ( 5 / 225 ) – من الإتحاف – : رواه مسدد موقوفًا بسند فيه الحجاج بن أرطاة .   

[6]  فيه الحجاج بن أرطاة ؛ تقدم الكلام عليه في التعليق السابق .

----------


## المحرر

> بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عبدالله على هذا البحث الماتع
> علما أن الشيخ راشد بن حفيظ رحمه الله قد أضاف على بحثه المنقول في مجلة العدل نقاشه للشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله في هذه المسألة وتجد البحث على الرابط التالي
> http://islamtoday.net/nawafeth/artshow-86-6206.htm
> بالنسبة لما نقلتموه هنا من أثر شريح فهذا لم يبين أنه في الحدود الخالصة لله، وبالتالي فيمكن أن يقال إن هذا في حق آدمي أو في قضية تعزيرية فلا يقبل فيها الرجوع عن الإقرار في قول عامة أهل العلم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأشكرك على دلالتي على الإضافات التي ذكرها الشيخ راشد بن حفيظ - رحمه الله - على بحثه .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما ذكرته من احتمال في أثر شريح صحيح ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا. رجعت لبحثك وقرأته بالكامل وتبين ضعف حجة من يذهب للتلقين. 
قولك :



> وهذا – أيضًا – يجعلنا نرجح رواية عبيد الله من جهة أنه سمعها من أبي واقد قديمًا بخلاف سليمان فلم يسمعها إلا بعد ذلك مما يمكن معه نسيان شيءٍ من القصة أو زيادة فيها أو نقص . والله أعلم


يؤيده أن رواية سليمان بن يسار تحكي عمل أبي واقد ورواية عبيدالله نقلت كلام أبي واقد عن نفسه ، والثاني أدق من الأول من جهة متانة المتن ونفي الإحتمال.

----------


## المحرر

> يؤيده أن رواية سليمان بن يسار تحكي عمل أبي واقد ورواية عبيدالله نقلت كلام أبي واقد عن نفسه ، والثاني أدق من الأول من جهة متانة المتن ونفي الإحتمال.


بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك ، وزادك علمًا وعملًا .

----------


## المحرر

وهنا بحثٌ منشور في ( مجلة التراث العربي-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب العرب-دمشق العددان : 11 - جمادى الآخر 1403 ) للدكتور : أحمد الحجي الكردي ، بعنوان ( رجوع المتهم عن الإقرار الصادر عنه ) .

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبدالله
بحثكم مؤصل وجميل
وبقي مسألة في المقاصد الشرعية تتعلق بهذا الباب أتمنى لو أشرتم إليها وهي:
هل الشارع متشوف إلى إقامة الحدود أو إلى تلافي ذلك ما أمكن بدليل قصة ماعز والغامدية؟
بودي لو أشرتم إليها لأنها مما يقوي الترجيح لأحد القولين في هذه المسألة.
وأود أن أسألك هل وقفت على رسالة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في هذا الباب التي أشار إليها الشيخ راشد بن حفيظ الدوسري رحمه الله؟ فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم أجدها.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبدالله
> بحثكم مؤصل وجميل
> وبقي مسألة في المقاصد الشرعية تتعلق بهذا الباب أتمنى لو أشرتم إليها وهي:
> هل الشارع متشوف إلى إقامة الحدود أو إلى تلافي ذلك ما أمكن بدليل قصة ماعز والغامدية؟
> بودي لو أشرتم إليها لأنها مما يقوي الترجيح لأحد القولين في هذه المسألة.
> وأود أن أسألك هل وقفت على رسالة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في هذا الباب التي أشار إليها الشيخ راشد بن حفيظ الدوسري رحمه الله؟ فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم أجدها.


بالإضافة إلى هذا ، أود لو يُنظر في أثر اختلاف العلماء ، فإن بعض العلماء اعتبر اختلاف العلماء في حل الشيء - أو جوازه - شبهة في درء الحد ، قال بهاء الدين المقدسي : "واختلاف العلماء في حل الشيء شبهة في درء الحد" [العـدة : جـ 2 / 293]. وما هاهنا منه ، فقد اختلفوا في صحة رجوع المقر عن إقراره.

----------


## المحرر

> جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبدالله
> بحثكم مؤصل وجميل
> وبقي مسألة في المقاصد الشرعية تتعلق بهذا الباب أتمنى لو أشرتم إليها وهي:
> هل الشارع متشوف إلى إقامة الحدود أو إلى تلافي ذلك ما أمكن بدليل قصة ماعز والغامدية؟
> بودي لو أشرتم إليها لأنها مما يقوي الترجيح لأحد القولين في هذه المسألة.
> وأود أن أسألك هل وقفت على رسالة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في هذا الباب التي أشار إليها الشيخ راشد بن حفيظ الدوسري رحمه الله؟ فقد بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم أجدها.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحقيقة لم أقف على رسالة الشيخ بكر - رحمه الله - ؛ بل إنَّ بحث الشيخ راشد لم أقف عليه إلا بعد الانتهاء من بحثي ، وعندما أشار عليَّ بعض الإخوة نشره في مجلة العدل ، وجدت في فهارسها أنه تم نشره !
وقد سألت أحد القضاة عن رسالة الشيخ بكر - رحمه الله - وذكر لي أنه اطلع عليها في فترة ملازمته في الرياض لدى أحد القضاة ، وكانت توزع للقضاة سابقًا .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما أشرت إليه من ( هل الشارع متشوف إلى إقامة الحد أو تلافي ذلك ما أمكن ) لعلي أحاول جمع شيءٍ في ذلك لاحقًا - إن شاء الله - مع أنَّه يبدو لي أنَّ إطلاق أحد القولين فيه نظر .

----------


## المحرر

> بالإضافة إلى هذا ، أود لو يُنظر في أثر اختلاف العلماء ، فإن بعض العلماء اعتبر اختلاف العلماء في حل الشيء - أو جوازه - شبهة في درء الحد ، قال بهاء الدين المقدسي : "واختلاف العلماء في حل الشيء شبهة في درء الحد" [العـدة : جـ 2 / 293]. وما هاهنا منه ، فقد اختلفوا في صحة رجوع المقر عن إقراره.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يبدو لي أنَّ هذا ليس من ذاك ؛ وذلك لأن المقصود : أنَّ اختلاف العلماء في حلِّ ما فعله ( المتهم ) شبهة في درء الحد ، لا ما يراه القاضي من وجوه البينات والقرائن وطرق الحكم ... إلخ .

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخينا عبدالله الشهري وعبدالله المزروع
ونفع الله بكم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .
>  يبدو لي أنَّ هذا ليس من ذاك ؛ وذلك لأن المقصود : أنَّ اختلاف العلماء في حلِّ ما فعله ( المتهم ) شبهة في درء الحد ، لا ما يراه القاضي من وجوه البينات والقرائن وطرق الحكم ... إلخ .



جزاك الله خيرا. حقيقة دار في خلدي ما قلت ولكني أحببت رأيك لأن رأي الإثنين أفضل وآمن ، ولذلك تحرزت بالعموم في  قولي "وما هاهنا منه" أقصد من جنسه ، والجنس واحد فكلاهما حكم : إلا أن الأول تكليفي (حل فعل المتهم) ، والثاني وضعي (الصحة)  ، وقد تأكد إيضاح الفرق  بجوابك.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخينا عبدالله الشهري وعبدالله المزروع
> ونفع الله بكم.


أحسن الله إليك ، فلولا تمحيص رأيي في ضوء نقاشكما لما استفدت.

----------


## المحرر

> جزاك الله خيرا. حقيقة دار في خلدي ما قلت ولكني أحببت رأيك لأن رأي الإثنين أفضل وآمن ، ولذلك تحرزت بالعموم في قولي "وما هاهنا منه" أقصد من جنسه ، والجنس واحد فكلاهما حكم : إلا أن الأول تكليفي (حل فعل المتهم) ، والثاني وضعي (الصحة) ، وقد تأكد إيضاح الفرق بجوابك.


بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك . 




> أحسن الله إليك ، فلولا تمحيص رأيي في ضوء نقاشكما لما استفدت.


أشكرك على أخلاق الكبار في زمن قلَّ أن تجدهم .

----------


## المحرر

*استدل ابن الحنبلي في ( استخراج الجدال من القرآن ) ( ص 79 ) على أنَّ الإنكار بعد الاعتراف لا يسمع دليله ، ويعبر بعض الفقهاء عن هذا الضابط بعبارة مشهورة : لا عُذْرَ لِمَنْ أَقَرَّ ؛ بقوله تعالى : " ثم قيل لهم أين ما كنتم تشركون * من دون الله قالوا ضلوا عنا بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا كذلك يضل الله الكافرين " .*

*فائدة من جوال زاد طالب العلم ..*

----------


## فوزية سليمان

:Smile: مشكوووووووو و جزاكم الله خيرا 
على هذا الجهد الرائع، جعله الله فى 
ميزان حسناتكم

----------

